
Google developing all-in-one messaging app for businesses - pier25
https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/01/28/google-developing-all-in-one-messaging-app-for-businesses
======
wyqydsyq
Great, yet another Google messaging service I can be disappointed about when
they randomly decide to shut it down.

~~~
ramblerman
Google is notorious for dropping it's free services. But this is obviously
something they want to add to their office suite of google apps.

Apples and oranges

------
beart
It's interesting to see the luke warm reaction to this and compare it to 10?
years ago. Just the mention of Google moving into a new space back then seemed
like a good send. Now... Not so much

~~~
slyall
As this sarcastic article from Ars Technica points out this is Google's 10th
messaging App and the second slack clone.

[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/report-google-
planni...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/report-google-planning-
tenth-messaging-app-this-ones-another-slack-clone/)

------
paulddraper
I use Twist by Todoist and one of the downsides is there is no built-in video
chat.

~~~
pier25
It looks great. Do you like it better than Slack?

~~~
paulddraper
It has its downsides, like I think the sender-chosen notifications over
receiver-chosen notification was a mistake.

But at this point I would give my firstborn child to have real threads, and it
does have that.

So I like it much better.

------
osipov
...in an attempt to take out Slack. Something that a monopoly would do.

~~~
pier25
and Microsoft Teams

